# A Muay Thai vacation



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2008)

I am not planning on doing this and I do not know if it is any good or not but maybe someone will be interested.

The Thailand Boxing training program on Koh Tao which is an island of Thailands southern coast.

Apparently you spar for 6 hours a day and get to stay in a guesthouse near the beach for $1296.25 for 2 weeks

http://www.i-to-i.com/volunteer-projects/thai-boxing-sports-training-in-thailand.html

I will say if I saw this for CMA in China I would be a bit leery but I not of Muay Thai


----------



## tobias1 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's crazy! For that amount of money in Thailand I could train at a top gym for 2 months probably 3 months with the mouthpiece I have. That has to be the rip-off of the year next to the cabbies who wait for unknowing tourists to get off the plane and charge them 1500baht to go 4 or 5km.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 18, 2008)

wow that sounds sic!


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 23, 2008)

That sounds kinda high!!!  I checked into some camps last year and I think the most expensive I found was around $500-600 for 2 weeks at the camp and a room at a hotel within walking distance.  Sounds like that place is taking advantage of tourists big time.


----------

